# Skittish Rasboras + Aggressive Guppies ~ AKA My 10 Gallon 'Community' Tank :P



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello, 

You may know of my 10 Gallon Community Tank.
It consists of 4 Male Guppies (there was 5, but one of them died) and 5 Harlequin Rasboras. The guppies are always fighting and they have the run of the tank. The rasboras are always hiding and only stay in one spot most of the time. I want to add more rasboras as the guppies die off (it sounds terrible I know! :/) so they come out of their shells a bit. How many could I add now? If it was just rasboras in the tank, how many could I have at full capacity?

Thanks!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd say 6 is a safe number for rasboras in a 10. Some people get away with 8, but I think 6 is better because of the tank size  But really it would be up to you, as long as the tank is cycled and you do siphon every week...

So? All but one of my guppies shouted EVOLUTION and jumped out of the tank. The last guy was chillin' like a villain in the tank :roll: I blame him xD I ended up gut stuffing him and feeding him to the oscar because no one wanted ONE guppy :roll:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

6 on their own? That doesn't seem like much. Do you mean 6 with 4 guppies?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

for the tank without guppies. I know it seems like a small number, but take in mind harlequin is not as small as others such as Hengels or Lambchop, and because they are shoaling fish a 20 is usually better since they love their space. If anything, at least keep it under 8, by themselves.

And I find it weird the rasboras are not terrorizing.. them and barbs usually do :lol:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

My rasboras are tiny! I'm not sure whether they are lamb chops.
They look like this:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure - what are their sizes? estimated? If lamb chops you could get away with 8 by themselves, maybe 9 pushing it. Mainly because of space xD

(darn 10 gallons LOL)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

They are about 3/4 of an inch. I've had them for about 2 months.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They might be lambchops... Our LFS sells both kinds and from what I've seen the true harlequins are much taller and lambchops narrower.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

by 2 months they should've grown bigger if they were harlequin  looks like you got the itty bitty version :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, lambchop/espei rasbora. Just don't end up getting the big kind when you add more fish xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You could probably do 10 lambchops. That also may explain why they are so skittish, since they are the smaller kind.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah I was worried why harlequins wouldn't be the bullies in the tank haha


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Also how heavily planted is your tank? If it is very sparsely decorated, a lot of smaller schooling fish are going to feel vulnerable and be more prone to skittish behaviour. '

Fish generally are a lot bolder when there is an area of thick cover they know they can retreat to if there is a threat.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i have the Harlequin Rasboras and they are crazy little fish. Originally they were skittish and schooled but after they had the tank to themselves for a while they just kind of took over had a hard time feeding the betta i had in there because they would snatch the food

After a couple months I finally added my girls for my sorority, and they've finally calmed down with 5 bigger fish.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry for the really late reply!! D;

Thanks so much, guys! ;D I'm going to the LPS today to get some more lamb-chops.  I already have 5 of them with 4 guppies in the 10 gallon. How many should I get today? 2?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Any one?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

2 or 3 would be okay, they are tiny guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

2 or 3 then.  

Thanks!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I never got more. My LPS didn't have any!! LOL

Today I DID order 3 from the other LPS.


----------

